# Can I keep the 60 degree blade in the Roland Gx-24 for everything I do?



## LittleDogy (Jan 15, 2008)

I've read so many posts about switching over to the 60 degree blade to solve different cutting issues.

Like cutting:

*16.5" Poly-TWILL
*Poly-TWILL™ ia a 100% polyester twill material. It offers a high quality look for creating custom applique and sewn lettering, and it is used on most pro uniforms. Poly-TWILL™ must be sewn to assure permanent adhesion. Poly-TWILL™ is available in 16.5" width for flatbed cutters.

or cutting through tranfers for dark, etc.

So can I just keep the 60 degree blade in for everything? or when should I use the 45 degree blade?


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I would switch the blade out or buy another blade holder. I suggest you always use the right tool for the right job. ..... JB


----------



## LittleDogy (Jan 15, 2008)

COEDS said:


> I would switch the blade out or buy another blade holder. I suggest you always use the right tool for the right job. ..... JB


 
JB, I totally agree about using the right tool for the job. But when I buy material it doesn't always say cut with this degree or that degree. In fact, I wouldn't of know to switch to the 60 degree on some of these other materials if it were not for this forum, which of course it awesome.

So from what I can gather:

Use the 45 degree for most everthing and if I have issues, try swithing to the 60 degree?


----------



## Robin (Aug 28, 2006)

I use the 60 degree blade for everything. 

This happened by accident. I had been cutting alot of flock, and forgot to change it when I had some sign vinyl and heat press vinyl to cut. It wasnt until I went to do more flock that I tried to change it......the 45 I changed it to didnt work  I didnt realize I still had the 60 in the machine. 

Now I just leave it there. I like it! (Alot)


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

Hey Robin thanks for the info. I appreciate knowing this. ..... JB


----------



## Robin (Aug 28, 2006)

its kinda cool when you mess up and it turns into a good thing lol


----------

